# Good soft sandwich bread recipe



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I am an experienced baker and can make pretty much anything, but I am in need of a good soft textured sandwich bread for my DH, he loves PB & J and has to have "soft" bread. I make great breads, but the texture is more crumbly than soft and light. Any ideas would be appreciated, TIA Erin.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Have you tried a recipe with egg(s)? I find that I have better results getting a good non-crumbly sandwich bread when I use a recipe that has eggs in it. I know there's a couple of highly-rated ones at www.allrecipes.com, so you might want to head over there and see what strikes your fancy.

I don't have a totally TNT one, as I'm more of an artisanal-bread baker unless we have a bread machine







: which we don't at the moment. But I have tried some of the ones there and you might be able to use or adapt one.

HTH.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

I just started baking bread and use the whole wheat bread recipe from BackHome magazine (Jan/Feb 2008 issue). It is very soft and fluffy. The basic point of the recipe is to use potato water (left over from boiling potatoes) to heat up for the yeast. It also uses very little yeast, just whole wheat flour, yeast, salt and a little honey or other sweetener. My son loves it for sandwiches!


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

To make bread soft add 1 small potato mashed up with about 1/2 c. of the potato boiling water to any basic bread recipe, and replace abut 1/3 - 1/2 of the water with milk. This will give a very tender crust.
I can give you my exact recipe if you are interested, but I'm nak'ing right not.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's my recipe. This is our everyday sandwich/french toast/grilled cheese/toast bread. It's got a better texture than some commercial whole wheat bread I've purchased. And it's FAST--a bit over an hour from start to finish.

Honey Whole Wheat Bread

3 C. whole wheat flour *

1/3 C. gluten flour

1 ½ T. instant yeast

2 ½ C. hot water

1 T. salt

1/3 C. oil

1/3 C. honey

1 ½ T. lemon juice

3 C. whole wheat flour *

Mix together first 3 ingredients in a mixer with a dough hook. Add water all at once and mix for one minute. Cover and let rest for 10 minutes. Add salt, oil, honey and lemon juice and beat for one minute. Add last flour one cup at a time, beating between each cup. Beat for about 10 minutes until dough pulls away from side of bowl. This makes a very soft dough. **

Preheat oven to lukewarm for one minute and then turn off. Turn dough onto oiled counter top. Divide into 2 loaves and place into 2 4X8 bread pans, previously sprayed with a non-stick spray. Place in warm oven to let rise for 15 to 20 minutes, until dough reaches about ½ inch above top of pan. Do not remove from oven. Turn oven on to 350 degrees and bake for 30 minutes. (Start timing when you first turn on the oven, not when the oven reaches temperature.) Remove from pans and cool on rack.

* This comes to a total of 27 oz of flour. I prefer to use weight measurements because flour settles. This way I get more consistent results. Also, if you're grinding your own, you can measure out 27 oz of wheat berries and have exactly the amount of flour you need--no waste. Freshly ground whole wheat flour goes rancid quickly and needs to be refrigerated.

**This is a very soft dough. If you're using a Kitchen-Aid it will likely climb over the collar of your dough hook. Just push it back down a few times during kneading. And *don't* be tempted to add more flour (like the KA manual says).


----------

